# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Бухгалтерии >  Простой вопрос по лицензии

## gibbson

Есть карточка официальной регистрации на имя Стрельцов Алексей Сергеевич. 5 рабочих мест 1С 8.3. Электронная поставка. Есть ИП Стрельцова Ольга Владимировна. Может ли Стрельцова Ольга Владимировна установить себе копию 1С у себя на торговой точке?

Спасибо за ответ!

ФИО изменены.

----------


## Online_Z

> Есть карточка официальной регистрации на имя Стрельцов Алексей Сергеевич. 5 рабочих мест 1С 8.3. Электронная поставка. Есть ИП Стрельцова Ольга Владимировна. Может ли Стрельцова Ольга Владимировна установить себе копию 1С у себя на торговой точке?
> 
> Спасибо за ответ!
> 
> ФИО изменены.


Доп.лицензия должна использоваться в пределах одной локальной сети с основной поставкой.
Если в точке отдельная база, которая работает оффлайн, то использовать лицензию из многопользовательского комплекта не имеют права ни Стрельцов, ни Стрельцова.
Для такой точки необходимо приобретать отдельный комплект основной поставки.

----------

alexandr_ll (26.10.2022), gibbson (26.10.2022)

----------

